# Ton's of trout under lights, Port Mansfield



## so.tx. (May 26, 2006)

Just wanted to share some cool photos of the trout under the lights a couple weeks ago at a cabin in the Land Cut. 9 out of 10 were 14 7/8" but we caught a couple of limits up to 18". The fish were thick like this all summer!


----------



## skater (Jul 28, 2006)

that is tight!


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

greenie 4 u my man that is kick arse!


----------



## GSMAN (May 22, 2004)

Great pics Sotx!! We are heading down that way in a few weeks. Hope to get into some of that night fishing!! Greenie headed your way!!


----------



## shanegair (Feb 17, 2005)

Right on, we'll be down at a cabin the last week in September......I'm ready. Great pics, thanks.


----------



## peelin' drag (Oct 21, 2005)

Man that's awesome. Now I'm hungry.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

I like it, nice pics and a ton O fish..


----------



## KSims1868 (Jul 19, 2006)

Wow - what a beautiful picture!!

I've never been there...do they have cabins to rent or something.


----------



## 300X (Aug 21, 2005)

KSims1868 said:


> Wow - what a beautiful picture!!
> 
> I've never been there...do they have cabins to rent or something.


oh, you are missing out. lol


----------



## Lpescador (Dec 27, 2005)

Candy store


----------



## Mitchw123456 (Aug 14, 2005)

thats insane


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

Darn it man...your givin me a wooduck.. 

Oxx..


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

wow- double wow- ive never seen that i always caught them just outside the lights


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Nothin like trout under the lights, and thats a heck of alot of them!


----------



## scm (Apr 27, 2006)

Where Exactly Did You Say That Cabin Was???


----------



## bbfishbone (May 21, 2006)

*Trout*

Me and my lovely wife wittnessed this miracle when we were in P.M. Just for grins , I threw a castnet.All were released unharmed.UNBELIEVABLE!!


----------



## Hop (May 21, 2004)

I use to get n to um like that down in south padre around 3 islands.
When they are that thick i use my fly rod an mash the barb down flat on the hooks. They will hit a bare hook as long as it's shinny.
--Hop


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

When I was down at a cabin and fished the lights, they were much thicker than that. Looked like you could walk on the water they were so thick. Notice how they all face and line up in the same direction.... head into the current just sitting on the top of the water. Awesome sight seeing so many... and isn't it amazing how many fish are 14 7/8" long? You'd think we could have a 12" limit and do no harm to the population. LOL


----------



## FALCO (Aug 25, 2005)

it gets liek that at the SLP pier


----------



## John Paul (Feb 22, 2006)

It's been a long time since I have seen them like that.

Awsome!


----------



## IWasaFishInMyPastLife (Jul 26, 2005)

*unbeleivable...unreal...and other un-words...*

dont suppose you would disclose the location of this snapshot eh...


----------



## bbfishbone (May 21, 2006)

*Trout*

The trout in the castnet were caught in Port Mansfield with trput under the lights with the same conditions.My pics did not come out as clear.I also thought no one would believe that many trout in one spot.I guess proof is given.What a sight to behold; I wish all fishers of men could witness this at least once in their lifetime.--Port Mansfield--Early August--2 cool
Great light pics


----------



## so.tx. (May 26, 2006)

Thanks for all the feedback and the greenie's. This was at my uncle's cabin on the south end of the Land Cut North of Port Mansfield. Went down there 6 times this summer and it was the same everytime. I was hoping they would get bigger by the end of the summer but they don't seem to beat the 14 7/8 mark and we won't keep them unless they are at least 15 1/2. They're definetely a blast to catch. We caught them on bare hooks, lime peels, bottle caps, bubble gum wrappers, strands of caulk and just about anything else we could think to throw at them.


----------



## so.tx. (May 26, 2006)

Also, bbfishbone, the trick I found to getting the clear pictures was to turn off the flash.


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

Nice....I used to use a gum wrapper for Perch but never thought of a piece of caulk for trout! LOL.....just goes to show. When they get like that they will eat almost anything.


----------



## bbfishbone (May 21, 2006)

*Trout pics*

I own one of those cheap-o walmart didg. cameras. My pics with and without flash was not as clear as my vision. I even walked up the dock to get my wife to come out on the dock to see all the trout. I started casting my Curado with plastics, handing the rod to her, letting her catch trout every cast.I'll pull up my pics and post them on another post


so.tx. said:


> Also, bbfishbone, the trick I found to getting the clear pictures was to turn off the flash.


----------



## fishtale (Aug 24, 2006)

That's awesome. Makes me want to head down to the coast this evening but cant.


----------



## Zork (Jan 11, 2006)

OMG! That's awesome! WOOHOO I can't wait till the end of the month so i can get on some of that as well!! Very nice pics! You should win an award with those


----------



## hilldo (Jun 25, 2006)

I'm sure I'll see that in my dreams tonight and somehow never be able to get to my rod-n-reels.


----------



## FLOATING CABIN (Jul 20, 2006)

i have a caibin available in the landcut for rent. leave a p.m. and join the fun.


----------



## slingin' meat (Dec 17, 2004)

i have but one word.....Amazing


----------



## stew1tx (Oct 15, 2004)

Try Roloff's when they r running lights if you have a trolling motor, lots of keepers. There have been nights of 400 fish caught without problem. Every cast if you want'em.


----------



## stew1tx (Oct 15, 2004)

If you like throwing fly's, u ought to see my shrimp fly's. I am going to tie some on a floating type hook I am gonna work on so I can cast them on my casting rod.

OH, by the way, Landcut he is speaking of does not exist, it is a figment of imagination, don't trouble yourself with trying to find it, no fish there if you could hehehehe. The S end towards mansfield is phenomenol. Sleep all day, fish all night if you wanted to.


----------



## DMC (Apr 2, 2006)

stew1tx said:


> If you like throwing fly's, u ought to see my shrimp fly's. I am going to tie some on a floating type hook I am gonna work on so I can cast them on my casting rod.
> 
> OH, by the way, Landcut he is speaking of does not exist, it is a figment of imagination, don't trouble yourself with trying to find it, no fish there if you could hehehehe. The S end towards mansfield is phenomenol. Sleep all day, fish all night if you wanted to.


If I wanted to? What else is there?


----------

